# Homemade cold cuts,great savings....



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

If you like sandwiches like I do and saved a little money on the side this is for you and is simple.This is a small chicken breast chop in a food processor with a little garlic powder,onion powder, teasp salt with a packet of unflavored jello,frozen overnight and then place in boiling water till internal temp reaches 165*,very simple and chemical free and at a great saving.I used Reynolds Oven Bags for this,the NDSU reports that Ziploc brand bags have a softening point of 195 degrees, which means they would melt at boiling point, 212 degrees so be careful.
ps.you can also add liquid smoke for a smoky flavor or chicken Bouillon for more chicken taste.








:beercheer:


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

I can't wait to give that a try!


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

RTG, you never cease to amaze me!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I wonder if some kind of double boiler could be used to make like a patty?
I don't trust plastic.


----------



## redhorse (Dec 27, 2012)

Love this! Thanks RTG! The posibilities are endless


----------

